# Craftsman Fuel line???



## rocknrobb (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post and hopefully will make sense! I have a craftsman weedwacker 32CC model 358791072 that recently needed new primer bulb. Well, it's not that simple. When I went to remove the old one the fuel lines were brittle and broken so I didn't get a chance to see how they were routed. I order new fuel lines and bulb but can not for the life of me figure out how they went back together! I can start the machine but it blows gas out the exhaust and then dies within 10 seconds so I know I don't have it right. Anyone help? Oh, when I emplied the fuel tank, there was a little white connector in the bottom of the tank as well as the filter???? Thanks for listening.

Robb


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First, welcome to the forum;
If you will go to the Sticky post at the top of the forum, you will find what you need, if not post back and someone will give better info. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's IPL for your Sears unit:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ANKSHAFT CRANKCASE&documentId=P0808034&blt=06

Looks like a Ryobi,

The general Ryobi setup with an air purge bulb is:

1) connect the top of carb hose to the short primer bulb stem. 
2) The bottom carb hose to the fuel line that has the filter on it inside the tank. (#6 in IPL)
3) Finally, connect the remaining fuel line that comes out of the fuel tank to the center or the longer stem of the primer bulb.

hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The 358 of the model number would indicate it is a Poulan. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Geo, you are exactly right, I only meant it 'looked like' a Ryobi, being upside down and all.
Thanks, >)


----------



## hvniner (Apr 7, 2010)

*Newbee*

Hello out there my name is Joe, my username is hvniner though. I'm new to this forum. I want to thank you for making it easy to join. My problem is I'm looking for a fuel line routing for my craftsman 32cc weedwacker and I can't seem to find one anywhere online. I sure would appreciate some help...


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I repeat:
To hook up fuel lines: 
1) connect the top of carb hose to the short primer bulb stem. 
2) The bottom carb hose to the fuel line that has the filter on it inside the tank. 
3) Finally, connect the remaining fuel line that comes out of the fuel tank to the center or the longer stem of the primer bulb.


----------



## caipira (May 14, 2010)

glenjudy said:


> I repeat:
> To hook up fuel lines:
> 1) connect the top of carb hose to the short primer bulb stem.
> 2) The bottom carb hose to the fuel line that has the filter on it inside the tank.
> 3) Finally, connect the remaining fuel line that comes out of the fuel tank to the center or the longer stem of the primer bulb.


I'm working on a 32cc weedwacker for a friend. I have the hoses hooked up as above. I'm confused on the pressure side of the bulb. It's pumping back to the tank. I always thought they pumped gas to or primed the engine. I'm guessing that some type of venturi effect is taking place inside the carb in order to prime the engine since the primer is sucking fuel from/through the carb.
I'm going to take the carb off tomorrow and clean it out as it is suffering from the same starts and runs with the choke on as most other complaints I see here.
Can't spend too much time on this as the labor eats up the cost of a new machine.
Nice forum ya'll got here.
Thanks in advance,
Caipira


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

caipira said:


> ......It's pumping back to the tank. I always thought they pumped gas to or primed the engine..........
> 
> Caipira


Pushing the primer(air purge bulb) is introducing air into the tank. This pressure is forcing fuel into the carb thru it's normal route, i.e., the line with the filter on it.

This is purging air out of the carb, replacing it with fuel. When the carb is full, the excess is simply pushed back into the tank thru the return line.

This is not introducing fuel into the engine. That is facilitated by 'choking' the carb at cold start.
hth


----------



## caipira (May 14, 2010)

Now I feel stupid. Thanks for the explanation. Being in aviation a primer bulb makes me think of fuel being squirted into an intake. I just always assumed that was what was happening although I did think that's an awful lot of fuel being dumped into the carb.

I saw all the explanations for the routing but no one explained what was happening and why. Now I understand and will continue on with the cleaning and get my friend back out whacking grass.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## caipira (May 14, 2010)

Thanks to glenjudy. Cleaned the carb, made a tool to adjust the high and low speed screws and got'er running. My friend said it never ran so good.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

caipira said:


> Thanks to glenjudy. Cleaned the carb, made a tool to adjust the high and low speed screws and got'er running. My friend said it never ran so good.


Basically everything works the way glenjudy described, with the exception that the primer (purge) actually draws fuel from the tank through the carburetor via suction, and then returns the fuel to the tank. Air pressure is not introduced into the fuel tank and the fuel pushed through the carburetor. The purge pump will work even with the fuel tank cap removed. It does only circulate fuel through the carburetor to help reduce the number of pulls required on the starter rope to get fuel to the carburetor. It's a primer only in the sense that it "primes" the carburetor, but not the engine.


----------

